# Seneye Water Monitoring System



## Bartash

Hi Everyone,

I little while ago I got sent a Seneye Reef device, this device is suitable to be used on planted tanks so don't focus on the "reef". Currently I have the device set up on my Tiger Shrimp tank and I have to admit it has saved the life of my shrimp several times.






In case any of you do not know the Seneye monitors:

*Temperature*
Constantly monitors water temperature, so you can get an alert if your heater breaks or your chiller fails

*Free Ammonia*
Monitors the highly toxic free ammonia (NH3) at very low levels, so you can stop your fish from dying from Ammonia positioning.

*pH*
The Seneye monitors pH in your aquarium or pond water between 6.4 and 9. This range is ideal for most aquatic life and by focusing on this range increased accuracy has be achieved.

*Water Level*
Readings are only taken when the Seneye device is in water, no false readings.

*LUX*
Monitors ambient LUX and can be used to take direct LUX readings, understand how your light degrade over time.

*Kelvin*
Understand where on the kelvin range your lights are and how light can change over time.

*PAR*
Monitor the Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR), understand if you have the correct quantity and quality of light for your corals or plants.

I was a little bit dubious when I first saw the device and thought why would people pay out this sort of money but boy was I wrong to think that.

The first time the Seneye device saved my shrimps lives was when I received a text message saying my temperature had dropped below the lower base limit I set. It turned out my heater had died and even though I had a glass thermometer in the tank I hardly ever check it. On countless number of occasions it has sent me messages and emails about my PH going dangerously high, thanks to keeping an eye on the readings I have now been able to get my PH stable.

Most people say you should throw away your test kits because they are inaccurate and I have to say I agree. With test kits that you have to use your eye to compare fluid colour to a colour chart its hard to get exact readings. The Seneye device uses optics to read those colours on their special PH slides giving a perfect reading.

When ever the device detects something had dropped below or gone above the base settings it sends you out a text message and email warning you but it does not just say "PH Low" it tells you suggestions to help you to fix the problem.

You can get an iPhone and Android application so you can keep track of your settings on the move

Another good use of the Seneye device is when you start up a new tank, put in your Seneye device and keep track of how your ammonia and PH levels are doing.

Above all one of my favourite features of the Seneye device is the Spectrum Analyser this allows me to keep track of the PAR,LUX and Kelvin ratings of my light. This option itself is worth the money you pay for the Seneye device. I see people posting videos on YoutTube and on blogs about how they are making their own PAR devices when end up costing them hundreds.

The Seneye Reef only costs £99.99 and I think its is very much worth the price. Normally I don't follow up on my reviews but this device I felt I needed too just so people knew how good it was.

You can see the results from my device live buy viewing this link:
Seneye click on plantedtankuk and you will see everything

I know one of UKAPS sponsors is now selling the device *Home page*

Here is the direct link to the seneye: *http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/featured/seneye-reef.html*

If you want to see my original video reviewing the product you can find it here:

**


and as a cheap little plug if anyone wants to check out my videos:

*PlantedTankUK - Let's Share Our Passion - YouTube*


If you made it this far thank you for reading, i just felt it was something i needed to say so thank you for your time


Carl



If you can afford the £99.99 I highly suggest you buy one of these


----------



## krazypara3165

so am i correct in thinking this device sits in your aquarium? sounds like a worthwhile piece of kit if it can easily be hidden!


----------



## Bartash

yeah it goes inside the aquarium and yeah you can hide it behind stuff, you can also buy the additional float so you can float the device on the water surface taking a constant par reading under your lights


----------



## krazypara3165

also, does this need to be plugged constantly into a running computer to get the phone alerts?


----------



## Bartash

yes thats the only downside that the device has to be connected to the computer but you can buy addition things like usb extention cables and wifi USB routers. Seneye also have a stand at aquatics live on the 10th and 11th if people wanted to check em out


----------



## krazypara3165

ahhhhh thats what i thought. still a quality product by the sounds of it. if it had a sim card built in and could text you the info as it changes that would be the perfect product!


----------



## Bartash

I know they have lots of things in the works including software updates that will monitor some of the non essential stuff.

actually im gonna edit the first post and add my link so people can see my device results:

https://www.seneye.me/bartash  click on plantedtankuk and you will see everything live


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Great video and review Bartash, as always mate.

Thanks for taking the time to do this.
Interesting piece of kit.


----------



## vauxhallmark

That's an amazing price for all that!

Mark


----------



## LondonDragon

Was thinking about one of these, but not having Wifi and needing a cable to plug to the computer, or having to spend extra on a Wifi Router with USB capabilities is a pain! looks interesting though!


----------



## linkinruss

Agreed Paulo.
Only if this device could connect directly to the wifi router I'd snapped one up ages ago.

Shame as that's most likely the one feature everyone wants.


----------



## LondonDragon

Has APF mentioned before you can buy this router if you have the extra cash!  Belkin Home Base 4 Port network wireless Hub F5L049 Wirelessly Printing | eBay


----------



## linkinruss

I've taken a read over this router and while I could buy it, I believe it doesnt transmit the information to the router > upload to Seneye.
I could be wrong, but looking over at their page, there is no "direct" of transmitting data to the seneye servers without it passing through the laptop where the program is installed.

A firmware update could change in the future so that data does not need to be passed through the installed program onto the seneye servers.

Using seneye  - seneye


----------



## LondonDragon

You still need to have a PC on all the time in order to do that, maybe it will store the information and when it sees the computer upload the stored data! possible, have not read the techie details!

Edit: Looks like it can store 30 days worth of data!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Whats the difference between the versions? I've seen a 'Seneye Home' version on eBay.


----------



## Westyggx

I have to unplug from my machine at night time and plug into the USB Iphone socket so it stays active. Then the next day plug it into my machine and upload the data, kind of defeats the object though as the warning system doesn't work unless its plugged into the machine.


----------



## Westyggx

Whitey89 said:


> Whats the difference between the versions? I've seen a 'Seneye Home' version on eBay.


 
Home doesn't include the light metre.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

ah, I honestly can't see the use in a seneye device at all? paying your hard earned cash every 3 months for 'refills'


----------



## LondonDragon

Whitey89 said:


> ah, I honestly can't see the use in a seneye device at all? paying your hard earned cash every 3 months for 'refills'


Was not aware of these "refills", calibration fluid?


----------



## callmephathead

LondonDragon said:


> Was not aware of these "refills", calibration fluid?


He probably means that you have to pay for the replacement slides...
sure it's a bit of a downside but in my opinion it is well worth the money to have accurate readings without having to dig out a test kit which, after a couple of month, may not even be that accurate anyway...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

LondonDragon said:


> Was not aware of these "refills", calibration fluid?


 
The slides only last a month Paulo, I think? Theyre about £18 for 3 months worth. so £6 p/m.




callmephathead said:


> He probably means that you have to pay for the replacement slides...
> 
> sure it's a bit of a downside but in my opinion it is well worth the money to have accurate readings without having to dig out a test kit which, after a couple of month, may not even be that accurate anyway...


 
hmm, I don't reckon there's a strong enough need for one to warrant the price tag. I forgot I turned my heater off the other day, didn't realise to the next day, and my house is COLD. like Room temps of about 15-16 degrees at times. All fish were fine, but water was like a cold bath to the touch.

Ammonia - use your head. if your overstocked then your asking for trouble. Managed feeding and good routine will get over the need to 'test'. if your setting up a new tank, put your substrate in and leave it a month before lightly stocking and using common sense to increase. I imagine the BOZO on eBay I've just sent a message to had a ammonia problem with an ANGELFISH in a 30litre biOrb. I wouldn't advise him a 'Seneye Reef', I'd rather offer him a brick to the head.

PAR is of use to be fair though! I quite rate that feature, but I imagine just off the pure fact that PAR meters are so expensive that this could be sub-standard or inaccurate?

Float alarm - If your at work and your tank bursts, 9/10 your fish will all be brown bread  before you get home.

Just can't weigh up gains to costs, although its very much each to their own.
I also wouldn't turn down having a go of one.

Cheers.


----------



## callmephathead

Different people different choices...
A couple of years ago I had a marine tank, the heater's thermostat failed and in just a  day and a half away for work it killed the few fishes I had and did some serious damage to my SPS, the tank never really recovered and I ended up giving what was left to my LFS and gave up the marine tank thing altogether shortly afterwards...
That experience alone makes me apreciate my Seneye today...

Again, you don't NEED a Seneye, you can do well without, but it's a very nice gadget, it brings me peace of mind, and more importantly it brings me comfort! I pull out my phone and there it is: my readings, a history of them, all nicely organised  

As for the guy on ebay...I don't know what to say...That anyone could do that to a fish is a disgrace, I have emailed him myself but I agree with Ady: EDUCATION is the way forward...I hope he will have the decency to give the fish to his LFS and sell the tank separately...and yes I am worried about his "other" tanks

Cheers


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

callmephathead said:


> Different people different choices...
> A couple of years ago I had a marine tank, the heater's thermostat failed and in just a  day and a half away for work it killed the few fishes I had and did some serious damage to my SPS, the tank never really recovered and I ended up giving what was left to my LFS and gave up the marine tank thing altogether shortly afterwards...
> That experience alone makes me apreciate my Seneye today...
> 
> Again, you don't NEED a Seneye, you can do well without, but it's a very nice gadget, it brings me peace of mind, and more importantly it brings me comfort! I pull out my phone and there it is: my readings, a history of them, all nicely organised
> 
> As for the guy on ebay...I don't know what to say...That anyone could do that to a fish is a disgrace, I have emailed him myself but I agree with Ady: EDUCATION is the way forward...I hope he will have the decency to give the fish to his LFS and sell the tank separately...and yes I am worried about his "other" tanks
> 
> Cheers



I understand the uses with marine mate, and you put a very valid point across. 
Cool, I maybe was a bit hot headed. But it'll be right


----------



## LancsRick

I've often wondered about doing something similar with an Arduino or similar. Main thing will be the cost of any sensors, which I haven't looked into. Certainly pH would be a doddle, I'm not sure about the others. Never followed up the thought since I run only low tech, specifically to keep things low maintenance.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

The PAR meter was tested on UR and came up really well.  I'd like them to bring out just a par meter using the same tech for reasonable money, they can keep the rest of the gumpf!


----------



## linkinruss

Tue PH refills aren't that bad in price. For me it's tue inconvenience of no direct seneye > wifi router information. 
I'm a information geek and would love to check up on the tank every hour when I'm at work.


----------



## Westyggx

linkinruss said:


> Tue PH refills aren't that bad in price. For me it's tue inconvenience of no direct seneye > wifi router information.
> I'm a information geek and would love to check up on the tank every hour when I'm at work.



Same here, I know there developing a piece of hardware to make this possible though.


----------



## linkinruss

Westyggx said:


> Same here, I know there developing a piece of hardware to make this possible though.


I'm all excited again. 
Time frame?


----------



## webworm

Have to say the seneye guys are committed to the cause, I've just had an e-mail exchange over the last couple of hours(yes on a sunday!) with them about solutions to not having to have a PC connected 24/7.

As has been commented previously there is something in the works, more details can be found on their coming soon page


----------



## Westyggx

linkinruss said:


> I'm all excited again.
> Time frame?



No idea on timescales mate but hopefully soon!


----------



## linkinruss

> 18/12/2012 the first prototype Seneye web servers have been on test for a few months. They allow the Seneye device to be plugged into your router and managed from seneye.me.


I hope we're able to wireless bridge the Seneye to the wifi router without having to directly plug it in.
My tank is no where near the router.


----------



## ale36

i saw them at Aquatics live and thought it was pretty fancy, and thought it would be just to show of however i have now change the way i see it, i have some spare cash i might buy one.

For those of you worried about it having to be plugged in to a pc so you can receive the alerts there is a little great thing called a raspberry Pi its basically a £25 basic pc, you can set this up on one of the usb ports and have a wireless dongle on the other and just have it on all the time, as its powered by no more than a blackberry phone charger,put it inside your cabinet or just attach it to the back of your tank,
I have one and i'm currently trying to get it to read temperatures through out the day of my Vivarium and plot it in a chart online for remote viewing.

maybe some one with a seneye and a Raspberry Pi could try it!


----------



## LondonDragon

ale36 said:


> maybe some one with a seneye and a Raspberry Pi could try it!


I have the Raspberry Pi anyone want to send me a Seneye!! lol


----------



## LondonDragon

ale36 said:


> Pi its basically a £25 basic pc


Plus power supply, and wireless card, case maybe, keyboard and mouse if you don't have one! Its not just £25


----------



## linkinruss

I think I'll wait until Seneye come out with a solution ;p
The fish tank and wife already take up much of my time!


----------



## ale36

LondonDragon said:


> Plus power supply, and wireless card, case maybe, keyboard and mouse if you don't have one! Its not just £25


ok maybe not £25 but affordable overall, Paulo let me know if you get your hands on a seneye id be interested to know the outcome, from the quick search i did after reading this post it didn't seem like the seneye software was compatible with anything else but windows but maybe some one with programming experience could make it work 

*System requirements:*


Windows PC with a wired or wireless network and TCP/IP protocol, Windows XP, Vista 32-/64-bit, Windows 7 32-/64bit.
Full speed USB 1.0 port
Minimum 1Ghz processor and 128mb RAM
Internet Browser: Internet Explorer 9.0+, Firefox 4.0+, Safari 4.0+
Download of seneye connect application required from seneye.com


----------



## Westyggx

ale36 said:


> ok maybe not £25 but affordable overall, Paulo let me know if you get your hands on a seneye id be interested to know the outcome, from the quick search i did after reading this post it didn't seem like the seneye software was compatible with anything else but windows but maybe some one with programming experience could make it work
> 
> *System requirements:*
> 
> 
> Windows PC with a wired or wireless network and TCP/IP protocol, Windows XP, Vista 32-/64-bit, Windows 7 32-/64bit.
> Full speed USB 1.0 port
> Minimum 1Ghz processor and 128mb RAM
> Internet Browser: Internet Explorer 9.0+, Firefox 4.0+, Safari 4.0+
> Download of seneye connect application required from seneye.com


 
I have Mac but use it on my Windows side of the machine.


----------



## webworm

I asked Seneye about releasing the protocol and got this response 

"We have been asked for the protocol a few times but have not yet released any details. This is something that we may release in time. "

I don't think we'll see anything using seneye running on a raspberryPi it's simply the wrong architecture. You may however be able to use it to bridge the USB over a network to a windows PC elsewhere.


----------



## LancsRick

Well WINE has been running to a limited extent on the Pi, so testing whether this software works would be possible, albeit not a definite answer!


----------



## webworm

Update from Seneye.
Hopefully I'll be included in the beta program and can provide more info.
,


----------



## Jaap

The fact that it can measure down to a pH of 6.4 isn't it restricting for us planted tank owners that might want to measure pH to a lower level?

Does it come with a par meter on it? I mean if I drop it to the bottom of the tank at substrate level will it measure the PARs correctly?



Iain Sutherland said:


> The PAR meter was tested on UR and came up really well.  I'd like them to bring out just a par meter using the same tech for reasonable money, they can keep the rest of the gumpf!


----------



## John P Coates

Hi Folks,

I could write a book on the seneye system having owned and used the 'reef' system for almost six months. On the whole, I am pleased to own one but I have reservations. I would score it 5 out of 10 some of the time and as much as 7.5 out of 10 at other times. I need to think about the best way of summarising my findings but, if anyone has specific questions, feel free to ask.

I need to explain that I am using the 'reef' system in a tropical freshwater planted tank setup.

JPC


----------



## Jaap

John P Coates said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I could write a book on the seneye system having owned and used the 'reef' system for almost six months. On the whole, I am pleased to own one but I have reservations. I would score it 5 out of 10 some of the time and as much as 7.5 out of 10 at other times. I need to think about the best way of summarising my findings but, if anyone has specific questions, feel free to ask.
> 
> I need to explain that I am using the 'reef' system in a tropical freshwater planted tank setup.
> 
> JPC


Would you use it to measure ph reliably?

Would you use it to measure pars?


----------



## John P Coates

Jaap said:


> Would you use it to measure ph reliably?
> 
> Would you use it to measure pars?


Hi Jaap,

OK, taking each of your questions, in turn:

pH - no, I am not convinced that the seneye device can reliably or accurately measure pH in a freshwater setup. If your carbonate hardness is less than 10°KH, seneye will not commit themselves to an accuracy figure. And, even then, it is like getting blood out of the proverbial stone! That is why I have invested in a separate pH meter.

PAR - one of the reasons I bought the 'reef' model was its ability to measure PAR, °Kelvin and photosynthetic spectrum. But, I have nothing to compare the seneye with. However, I am working on that. Unfortunately, seneye (the company) gives very little away. There is no published specification of accuracy on any of the measured parameters, to the best of my knowledge. I would like to compare the seneye reef with an Apogee quantum meter. Only then will I have an idea if the seneye is accurate. I should also mention that, when fixed in place on a glass panel, the seneye is unable to give meaningful light readings.

I now need to get to bed!

JPC


----------



## TallDragon

John P Coates said:


> Hi Jaap,
> 
> OK, taking each of your questions, in turn:
> 
> pH - no, I am not convinced that the seneye device can reliably or accurately measure pH in a freshwater setup. If your carbonate hardness is less than 10°KH, seneye will not commit themselves to an accuracy figure. And, even then, it is like getting blood out of the proverbial stone! That is why I have invested in a separate pH meter.



Which pH meter did you get?


----------



## John P Coates

TallDragon said:


> Which pH meter did you get?


Hi TallDragon,

I bought an HM Digital PH-200 but I need to bring something to your attention about this meter. In order to ensure that the sensing electrode does not dry out, there is a cap attached over it. Inside this cap is a liquid but, in my case, there were only a few droplets remaining when I received it yesterday. I have just emailed HM Digital asking them to comment.

JPC


----------



## TallDragon

Thanks... I see that you need to buy a special solution to store it in, and calibration kits . is there a pH meter on the market that does not need to be "maintained" with additional stuff that needs to be purchased? - on of my concerns with the Seneye too... you need to keep buying the kits.


----------



## John P Coates

TallDragon said:


> Thanks... I see that you need to buy a special solution to store it in, and calibration kits . is there a pH meter on the market that does not need to be "maintained" with additional stuff that needs to be purchased? - on of my concerns with the Seneye too... you need to keep buying the kits.


Hi TD,

All pH electrodes need to be stored in a solution. If the electrode is allowed to dry out, it will be damaged. And again, pH meters need calibration from time to time. But neither of these are showstoppers. Nowadays, calibration is achieved at the touch of a button once the probe has been immersed in the appropriate buffer solution.

Regarding the seneye, yes, you are correct. Seneye recommend changing the slides every month.

JPC


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





John P Coates said:


> I bought an HM Digital PH-200 but I need to bring something to your attention about this meter. In order to ensure that the sensing electrode does not dry out, there is a cap attached over it. Inside this cap is a liquid but, in my case, there were only a few droplets remaining when I received it yesterday.


John is right, pH meters are quite high maintenance bits of kit. 

I'd recommend that any-one who is thinking about buying a pH meter reads this thread (on <Apistogramma forums>), written by "Regani", a chemist: <"A note on pH meters">.

Seneye doesn't use a probe, if you have a look in the other thread <"Seneye">  





dw1305 said:


> Seneye unit using colorimetry to read the colour change of a universal pH indicator fixed to a slide..........Probably the easiest way to think of the Seneye data is as a "Universal pH paper" reading presented using computer graphics.


cheers Darrel


----------



## TallDragon

Great read, thanks Darrel for links.


----------

